# einfaches Script



## Javaner86 (26. Jul 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Script das mir in einem Netz z.b 192.168.7.x alle IP-Adressen rauszieht die pingen. Hintergrund ist ich muss wissen welche Rechner/IP-Adressen an sind oder nicht. Dann müsst ich immer eine nach der anderen anpingen. Kann man das in einem Script lösen? Kann mir da jemand netterweise nen Tipp geben? Das müsst ich dann weitenst selber hinbekommen  :lol:


----------



## mikachu (26. Jul 2007)

linux:
- broadcast-ping

windows:
- mit "net view" kriegste alle rechnernamen, die im netzwerk sind... die einfach alle der reihe nach anpingen


----------



## nbkr (26. Jul 2007)

Auf was soll das Script den laufen, Linux, Win, OSX? Oder willst Du aus deinem Javaprogramm raus pingen?


----------



## Javaner86 (26. Jul 2007)

Ganz einfach aus Windows heraus


----------



## mikachu (26. Jul 2007)

dann bist du hier im falschen forum, hier gehts nur um java


----------



## Javaner86 (26. Jul 2007)

okay danke, sorry


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jul 2007)

Für solche Zwecke gibt es ja z. B. die Plauderecke.


----------

